# Aktualizacja xorg-server - błędy

## qubaaa

Witam. Zaktualiowałem właśnie xorga. Wszystko ok, udało się nawet w końcu poprawnie skonfigurować touchpada używajac pliku fdi  :Wink:  Problem jednak występuje nadal w logach.

```
# cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep "WW"

        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/" does not exist.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/OTF" does not exist.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/" does not exist.

(WW) Warning, couldn't open module dri

(WW) Warning, couldn't open module dri2

(WW) VGA arbiter: cannot open kernel arbiter, no multi-card support

(WW) Apr 18 17:49:08 NVIDIA(0): The EDID for IBM (DFP-0) contradicts itself: mode "1680x1050"

(WW) Apr 18 17:49:08 NVIDIA(0):     is specified in the EDID; however, the EDID's valid

(WW) Apr 18 17:49:08 NVIDIA(0):     HorizSync range (53.398-64.075 kHz) would exclude this

(WW) Apr 18 17:49:08 NVIDIA(0):     mode's HorizSync (42.7 kHz); ignoring HorizSync check for

(WW) Apr 18 17:49:08 NVIDIA(0):     mode "1680x1050".

(WW) Apr 18 17:49:08 NVIDIA(0): The EDID for IBM (DFP-0) contradicts itself: mode "1680x1050"

(WW) Apr 18 17:49:08 NVIDIA(0):     is specified in the EDID; however, the EDID's valid

(WW) Apr 18 17:49:08 NVIDIA(0):     HorizSync range (53.398-64.075 kHz) would exclude this

(WW) Apr 18 17:49:08 NVIDIA(0):     mode's HorizSync (42.7 kHz); ignoring HorizSync check for

(WW) Apr 18 17:49:08 NVIDIA(0):     mode "1680x1050".

```

```
# cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep "EE"

        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(EE) Failed to load module "dri" (module does not exist, 0)

(EE) Failed to load module "dri2" (module does not exist, 0)
```

Oczywiście starałem się rozwiązać każdy z tych problemów. Co prawda X-y działają dobrze, jednak wolałbym mieć "czyste logi". Ktoś wie, jak temu zaradzić? 

```
# emerge --info

Portage 2.1.8.3 (default/linux/amd64/10.0, gcc-4.3.4, glibc-2.10.1-r1, 2.6.30-gentoo-r4 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.30-gentoo-r4-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-2_Duo_CPU_T9300_@_2.50GHz-with-gentoo-2.0.1

Timestamp of tree: Sun, 18 Apr 2010 08:00:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     4.0_p37

dev-java/java-config: 2.1.10

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4-r13, 2.5.4-r3, 2.6.4-r1

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r6

dev-util/cmake:      2.6.4-r3

sys-apps/baselayout: 2.0.1

sys-apps/openrc:     0.4.3-r3

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.6-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.63-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.7.9-r1, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10.3, 1.11.1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r3

sys-devel/gcc:       4.1.2, 4.3.4

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.6b

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.30-r1

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA dlj-1.1 skype-eula"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=nocona -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/php/apache2-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=nocona -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests distlocks fixpackages news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.osuosl.org/ http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo/ "

LANG="pl_PL.utf8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

LINGUAS="pl en"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage/layman/roslin /usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X acl acpi alsa amd64 apm berkdb bzip2 cli cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus dri fortran gdbm gpm gtk hal htmlhandbook iconv kde laptop lm_sensors mmx modules mudflap multilib ncurses nforce2 nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin nvidia opengl openmp pam pcre perl pmu pppd python qt3 qt4 readline reflection scanner session spl sse sse2 ssl sysfs tcpd truetype unicode xorg zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev synaptics" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="pl en" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia" 

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS
```

Proszę chociaż o podpowiedź, czy któryś z tych warningów wiąże się z jakimś poważnym problemem.

----------

## SlashBeast

przebudowales nvidia-drivers? Swoja droga xorg-server-1.8.0 srednio aktualne sterowniki nvidia.

----------

## qubaaa

Tak, teraz jeszcze zrobilem apdejt jajka do 2.6.31. Jade na stabilnym xorgu, mam już dość tego ~ i bacznego zwracania uwagi na kazdy pakiet.

----------

